# Rattie Girls (massive pic spam)



## Snippet (Dec 30, 2010)

My friend Shannon came over mine at the weekend, and brought her big posh camera with her. She has taken some lovely photos of my rattie girls, and I thought I'd share them with you guys. There are a lot more pictures then this, and they're all amazing, but these are the best ones. 

Firstly, this is Fern. She was being badly behaved, so Shannon only got once nice photo of her. When the camera was pointed at her she was running and hiding, so we left her to it. The fuzzy blue rat in this photo is Nix.









Next set of photos are of Willow. Willow loves the camera, and she knows she's beautiful. She really will pose for the camera. The only other animal I know that poses for the camera is out horse.









































The Twit, AKA Nix. I nearly lost her when Shannon came over as she seemed to be rather taken with her. Nix gets stupidly over excited when she meets new people, and she more or less fell over herself in her eagerness to get out the cage.

















































And my fave set of photos! This is Frost. She's getting lazy as she gets older, which is great for taking photos. She's got a sticky, poorly looking eye, but it doesn't seem to be bothering her.









































































And some random other photos:
This is Frost (furthest away, eyes shut) and Willow









And this is Frost and Nix


----------



## HuncaMunca (Dec 29, 2010)

Aww what great pictures! You have some beautiful ladies.


----------



## Stahlfeder (Apr 18, 2011)

So much adorable! I love the pics of Frost on her back, She's totally mellow!


----------



## Alexc844 (Sep 8, 2008)

You've got adorable kids! They all look so personable!


----------



## junior_j (Jan 24, 2008)

They are beautiful. 

Are you getting the poorly sticky eye treated? Even if you cannot afford vet treatment I would be bathing it twice a day at least with cotton wool and sterile water (cooled boiled water) x

You've done a great job getting them that relaxed beautiful


----------



## Snippet (Dec 30, 2010)

Thanks for the comment 

junior_j, she had eye drops last month which made very little difference, so I've been keeping it clean. Both her and Willow have had sticky eyes in the past and they do clear up without treatment, it just looks like they've been murdered!


----------



## Critter Aficionado (Jan 30, 2011)

Those faces are beyond precious. Are they big ratties or does it just look that way in the last picture?


----------



## Snippet (Dec 30, 2010)

Frost is a fair sized girl at 420g. Nix is a little smaller, but looks big because she's a rex and all her hair stands on end. Willow is 380g, and Fern is the smallest of the lot at 330g.


----------



## Critter Aficionado (Jan 30, 2011)

Ah, that makes sense then about the rex; I've never actually seen a rex rat offline. Those pictures are great, very clear shots and adorable ratties.


----------



## MoonRatZee (May 1, 2011)

OMG! Cute overload! <3 <3 *grabs heart and passes out*


----------

